# Anyone try the new Mathews flatline stabilizer??



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

I ordered one from the dealer. He told me only 6" or 8" ?


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

We put a 6" and 8" on our two demo bows . I like the 6" the 8" is a little heavy by itself. Now if you run a front and back bar then it would work fine . They're a little pricey though


----------



## Huntersdad97 (Mar 16, 2009)

What is the MSRP for these?


----------



## js4506 (Jan 7, 2010)

How much do each of them weigh? I think I read that you can screw weights to the front of them if you want also?


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Huntersdad97 said:


> What is the MSRP for these?


round $140.00 from what I saw today


----------



## dcopher (Jul 13, 2015)

vito9999 said:


> round $140.00 from what I saw today


That's price I saw on the one at the shop yesterday. Nice stabilizer, but really spendy for what it is.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

$140 for 6" , $150 for 8"


----------



## GREENBALL (Nov 3, 2009)

I was able to play with an 8” today. The weight is on the bow side of the damper instead of towards the end. Weight can be added for $10 an ounce. In my opinion there are better stabilizers on the market for a lot less money considering the 8” is $150. They are a great looking stabilizer and look well made.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

vito9999 said:


> round $140.00 from what I saw today


Surely you're not serious? $140??? Wow.

Dawg


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

tdawg21 said:


> Surely you're not serious? $140??? Wow.
> 
> Dawg


Kudos to Matthews for understanding their customer base. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ingo said:


> Kudos to Matthews for understanding their customer base.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Damn, I guess you're right. One things for sure. Ol Matt will never have to worry about missing a meal as long as his walking dead fanboys exist. And hey, my son loves Mathews bows. But I hope he's smart enough not to pay $140-$150 for a $60 Bee Stinger with a dampener.

Dawg


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Nice but over priced.


----------



## Adam634 (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone know where I can get one, Lancaster archery only says they are selling in stores


----------



## Rack101P (Sep 14, 2016)

Makes 1600.00 for a new bow sound pretty good.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Adam634 said:


> Anyone know where I can get one, Lancaster archery only says they are selling in stores


Your Mathews dealer.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Over priced X3....get a Bee Stinger


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2017)

PFD42 said:


> We put a 6" and 8" on our two demo bows . I like the 6" the 8" is a little heavy by itself. Now if you run a front and back bar then it would work fine . They're a little pricey though


I was planning to order the 8" because I'm now using a 10" Bee Stinger. Would you advise 6" instead. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

tdawg21 said:


> Damn, I guess you're right. One things for sure. Ol Matt will never have to worry about missing a meal as long as his walking dead fanboys exist. And hey, my son loves Mathews bows. But I hope he's smart enough not to pay $140-$150 for a $60 Bee Stinger with a dampener.
> 
> Dawg


Donker / bee stinger would be my pic save some cash


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

Heavy and overpriced.....sound familiar?


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Maybe overpriced but it looks cool and cool is, sometimes, enough.


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't think it's worth it. There are so many better options, plus you get the new harmonic dampner on the triax boner so if it's going in the triax, personally u don't think you need it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm for looks cool and it matches my opti-fade 32-6.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

If you look at my post above you'll see I said they are overpriced. And believe me: they are. Having said that, they look pretty cool in person and I have a son (that I have a hard time saying no to) who's a Mathews snob. I was at our local shop and they'd just gotten in a 6" and an 8". Had the 8" for $129 and the 6" for $119. I had some credit from a trade deal and they gave it to me for a little less than the $129 so I picked up the 8" for him for his new Halon. Then had my girl Makenna @ Onestringer make him a Lost XD wrap for it. I'm not a Mathews guy myself but it looks pretty cool. And I'm sure it'll work. Like every other decent stab. Anyway, just wanted to eat some crow and say that I did end up getting him one. :teeth:

Dawg


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

I have seen it and shot the Triax with one on it. tdawg21, that looks impressive. One thing about Mathews, they make the pricing but only we can decide that we will pay for it. Supply and demand. They do make a quality product.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I was planning to order the 8" because I'm now using a 10" Bee Stinger. Would you advise 6" instead.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Depending on which bow you out it on , the 6" feels the best on the Triax. It doesn't need much if any stabilization.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

We've sold all we had and waiting on more to ship . So yes people will pay the price . Playing around with one I can say without a doubt they do work . Take the harmonic dampner out of the bow and the stab . Bang the riser and you can hear an audible twang . Put the HD back in just the stabilizer and it goes away . Put it back in the riser and dead quiet.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

sightpin said:


> I have seen it and shot the Triax with one on it. tdawg21, that looks impressive. One thing about Mathews, they make the pricing but only we can decide that we will pay for it. Supply and demand. They do make a quality product.


Exactly.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2017)

PFD42 said:


> Depending on which bow you out it on , the 6" feels the best on the Triax. It doesn't need much if any stabilization.


I'll PM.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Elitedraw31 (Jul 6, 2016)

Following


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2017)

Elitedraw31 said:


> Following


I shot the 8" at 20yds, indoors at my local BS today. Shot 3 groups with the Mathews stab and 3 with my old 10" Btree Stab. The Btree gave me very slightly tighter groups otherwise, I detected not difference. So, I would not switch unless esthetics are what is most important.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## duby8609 (Oct 10, 2007)

Check out dead center. Their V2 Carbon Stabilizers are amazing.


----------



## crazy eye (Sep 13, 2017)

The Triax _ shot the other day had one on it. I don't think they are any better than any of the other top line stabs on the market. find one you like and spend the time it takes to tune one in properly._


----------



## PNW Slayer (Nov 4, 2017)

Mine came in the shop with the quiver just waiting on the Triax to get in, and I ordered day of the release. I bought another Triax to hunt with and when I was done hunting with it I sold it in 2 days on Craigslist. I did shoot it with the bow and I liked it enough to order it in my matching Subalpine pattern. Stoked to get this thing in my draw length and 75% let off. I was shooting 116 yards no problem and it was really cool to watch the arrow flight


----------



## PNW Slayer (Nov 4, 2017)

Mathews snob??? so now if you like a brand of bow which happens to be the best on the market that makes you a snob? I'd say he's pretty smart. Cool stereotyping though bud


----------



## PNW Slayer (Nov 4, 2017)

heavy? it's lighter then hell, made out of carbon, I find it funny half the people who respond has never seen one or shot one.


----------



## PNW Slayer (Nov 4, 2017)

I've seen some more then that!!! It's worth every penny mine was $130 for the 6 at Lancaster. Can't wait to slap it on the Triax


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how much they weigh? Mathews doesn’t mention the ounces on their website. Interested in both 6 and 8 inch overall weight before I order 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac (Oct 27, 2014)

Really?!? I've got a $1K bow, a $150 rest, a $400 sight but a $140 stabilizer is out of the question! You got to love it.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

PNW Slayer said:


> Mathews snob??? so now if you like a brand of bow which happens to be the best on the market that makes you a snob? I'd say he's pretty smart. Cool stereotyping though bud


I really really like my Triax! But in no way do I consider Mathews the best bows on the market. Lol


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

no thanks


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

I’ve got the 6” off the back of my Triax, using the new static side bar. If you factor in the price of the side bar compared to most offset brackets, the price difference isn’t much. 

SCFox


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Daddymac said:


> Really?!? I've got a $1K bow, a $150 rest, a $400 sight but a $140 stabilizer is out of the question! You got to love it.


It is when you can get one that's just as good for half the price.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Buy what you want. It’s a very high quality stabilizer that is well built and priced competitively with other top stabilizers. 

[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac (Oct 27, 2014)

dnv23 said:


> It is when you can get one that's just as good for half the price.


Not saying you can't get the same for less in some cases, just seems petty to gripe about the cost of something that is such a small part of the total.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what the diameter of the carbon section of these stabilizers is??


----------



## RUTHNT1 (Mar 12, 2018)

Do the Flatliners use standard weights like Shrewd and Bee stinger? Does anyone have one on a Traverse. If so what length to steady?


----------



## vb3391 (Jan 18, 2014)

RUTHNT1 said:


> Do the Flatliners use standard weights like Shrewd and Bee stinger? Does anyone have one on a Traverse. If so what length to steady?


I am curious about the exact same thing...


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

vb3391 said:


> I am curious about the exact same thing...


No.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I believe short hunting stabilizers are basically for looks away, so if you are getting one, get one that looks cool. Cool doesn't care about price.


----------



## Hickhunt234 (Dec 11, 2019)

I’m thinking about going with the flatline on my new Mathews I like the look


----------



## cheapbear (Oct 27, 2015)

Truglow makes one that looks alot like this, and a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## Ledorrock (Oct 11, 2020)

Hickhunt234 said:


> I’m thinking about going with the flatline on my new Mathews I like the look


I have the 6 inch. The harmonic dampener rattles. Not much but some noise. Not good for a 120 buck plus stabilizer.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

no 6 or 8 inch stab is worth 150 bucks ! a stab that short does nothing but provide a place to put weight on your bow. you would be just a well off by mounting the weighs directly to the riser and save your 150 bucks. that is just plain Mathews ridiculous price gouging. they are doing nothing but saying thier customers are gullible enough to spend 150 bucks on a little bit of carbon fiber and a Mathews decal.


----------

